# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  6 địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới lung linh nhất hành tinh - Địa Điểm chụp ảnh cưới

## hangnt

*Vòng quanh thế giới chiêm ngưỡng những cảnh đẹp mê hồn khiến bức ảnh cưới của bạn thêm lung linh.*

*1.	Venice, Italy*

Venice đứng đầu bảng xếp hạng những địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới tuyệt vời nhất. Tại đây, bạn và chàng sẽ có những kiểu ảnh siêu lãng mạn bên những con kênh xanh, nơi những ban công nở hoa soi bóng. Một nụ hôn trên chiếc Gondola chắc chắn cũng là kỷ niệm không thể nào quên. 




*2.	Đảo Bora Bora, Tahiti*

Đảo Bora Bora từ lâu đã được mệnh danh là “thiên đường trên hạ giới” với làn nước xanh ngọc ngà, trong vắt, những mái nhà theo phong cách Polynesia tuyệt đẹp, dễ dàng làm ngoại cảnh cho những “pô” ảnh lung linh, tươi tắn. 




*3.	Hawaii, Mỹ*

Hawaii sở hữu rất nhiều cảnh quan thiên nhiên đẹp: những bờ biển với bãi cát đủ màu: đen, trắng, đỏ…, ngọn núi lửa xanh, cầu vồng ở Honolulu. Đặc biệt, cô dâu chú rể có thể chụp những kiểu ảnh đám cưới theo phong cách thổ dân Hawaii với vòng hoa đội đầu rực rỡ. 




*4.	Hokkaido, Nhật Bản*

Những cánh đồng hoa oải hương tím ngắt rợp trời, không gợn một bóng người ở thành phố Hokkaido là ngoại cảnh hoàn hảo cho mọi tấm ảnh cưới. Màu sắc tím lung linh tượng trưng cho sự thủy chung càng tôn lên màu trắng của váy cưới. 


*5.	Tuscany, Italy*

Với nhiều tay máy chuyên nghiệp, Tuscany có thừa cảnh đẹp để trở thành địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới. Cô dâu chú rể thích phong cách hòa mình với thiên nhiên có thể chọn những cánh đồng nho ngút ngàn. Những ai thích vẻ đẹp cổ kính có thể lựa chọn những tòa lâu đài theo phong cách Phục Hưng trong vùng. 


*6.	Provence, Pháp*

Màu tím luôn là màu được ưa thích cho những tấm ảnh cưới. Đó là lý do vì sao vùng Provence, miền Nam nước Pháp thường được các đôi uyên ương lựa chọn cho album cưới của mình. 





Theo xzone

Cùng khám phá *Chụp ảnh cưới ở đâu* - *Chup anh cuoi o dau*

----------


## lunas2

èo, đi nc ngoài thì sa hoa quá, thôi mik chụp ở VN thoai

----------

